# UK AIM and NEX Markets



## noirua (30 November 2019)

*AIM*
https://www.londonstockexchange.com/companies-and-advisors/aim/aim/aim.htm

*AIM'S REGULATORY LANDSCAPE*
https://www.londonstockexchange.com.../regulatory-landscape/regulatorylandscape.htm

The AIM market trading is conducted by Market Makers MMs. Even though a bid and offer price is stated it may not be at or near that quoted by the MMs. At times it is easy to be caught out by clicking too soon and accepting an offer. Market spreads vary enormously from 0.1% to 33% and in some shares they can vary from minute to minute.

Most trades are done at market quote by MMs although you can trade by Limit Order or Fill or Kill.  Limit Orders may be carried out at or better than the requested price. Fill or Kill is a price requested of the MMs that in theory should be accepted or rejected by them immediately - in practice there can be delays of considerable length and the position can't be cancelled. Sometimes no automated price is given and you can click to get the best price available - once clicked it cant be cancelled and trades may queue to be dealt with as the prices rises or falls.

The fastest losses and profits are made in the micro-caps which are subject to manipulation when large trades go through. The MMs can delay publication of the trade from 1 hour and usually up to 3 hours. On occasions by more than 1 day.  You can see that if most trades are 1,000 to 10,000 shares and one goes through for 300,000 shares the price can flip without warning. Some shares are quoted at very low prices indeed, maybe 0.015p 0.0285c.

The NEX market is a secondary market to AIM. Some companies are quoted on AIM and NEX or just on NEX. The regulations are far less and trading is done by telephone only. Some shares have an additional NEX quote and seem not to be listed for some reason, so there are many more market participants than it seems.
https://www.nexexchange.com/

Some companies are quoted on ASX and AIM and often one market or the other controls the share. As the ASX has a minimum price of 0.1c with minimum movements of 0.1c and AIM has no minimum a tussle can take place.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2019)

On AIM there are no Trading Halts as on the ASX. These halts are often for capital raising or the results of a mining companies activities etc., on AIM there in no warning at all and even though the majority of announcements RNSs are made before trading starts on the day, very many are not. Directors often make decisions concerning investments without notifying the market at all. Sometimes a few investors find out, so it seems, leaving the rest of the market unaware. 

At times shares will be in Trading Halt or Suspension on ASX: Whilst the AIM market carries on trading away merrily.  Institutional investors can easily transfer investments from ASX to AIM but ordinary investors usually do not have that capability or at least can't do it at speed. Institutional investors or those of high net worth, can trade forward and supply shares later. Sometimes trades are completed in house by a broker and reported to the market immediately or later. 

Occasionally trades UT are announced that become the market price.
At the closing of the auction the bids/offers are frozen and an attempt is made to match as many shares to be sold against shares to be bought - the result of this is what is known as the 'Uncrossing *Trade*' (*UT*).

In some shares there is AT trading that is done at bid or offer quotation. These quotations may be done at the normal 'O' spread trading quotations or sometimes a separate quotation. This trading is not liked by MMs and in some shares efforts are made to discourage it. 

A few companies also trade simultaneously in the Republic of Ireland or are principally in Ireland and under Irish regulations. These shares charge stamp duty at 1% even though there is no stamp duty on other shares on AIM.  A few companies trade simultaneously in Germany, France or South Africa.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2019)

London Stock Exchange - making a complaint: https://www.londonstockexchange.com...ions/making-complaint/types-of-complaints.htm

*Share Investing For Dummies Cheat Sheet (Australian Edition)*
https://www.dummies.com/personal-fi...g-for-dummies-cheat-sheet-australian-edition/


----------



## noirua (1 December 2019)

Moving on. An AIM/NEX microcap that is a good start as it shows risk to reward and all the goings on of a Chairman/CEO who does his own thing and shareholders just have to put up with it as he carries on regardless. Priced at 0.425p  0.8075c and might eventually be worth zero or maybe 30 times its present price. Basically, mega-high-risk and you pays your money and takes your chance. Past losses are at GBP36 million that could be used against future profits to save tax. The company's market cap is £2.85m AUD5.41m at 0.425p a share.

Some videos to start off with that come over just great. Not forgetting losses on a Greenland punt and Steelmin currently in administration as the directors put in GBP1.1m not long before it collapsed. On the other hand they hold shares in Jupiter Mines ASX:JMS worth GBP2.6m AUD5m and royalties in El Limon worth USD2.95m. Cash is low at around GBP300K AUD570K and GBP1.1m  AUD2.09m CLNs come up for repayment or flipped for another year on 19 December 2019.

Possible upside is their Musonoi copper tenement in DRC positioned between Glencore's two tenements. See the videos below.  Also their Mid Migori, Kenya tenement is close to getting a mining license with a gold JORC resource of 1.2m ounces at 1.2g per tonne and 620K ounces in tailing at 1.7g per tonne.

Listen to the videos and come up with your own conclusion.


General October 2019 DRC and Kenya


DRC February 2019


DRC March 2019

Company website: http://www.rrrplc.com
Twitter: Twitter: https://twitter.com/RRR_RedRock


----------



## noirua (2 December 2019)

*Oil Man Jim Company Oil & Gas Podcast, 1st December 2019

Oil Man Jim Company #Oil & #Gas Exclusive 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
blog covering #88E #BPC #CLNR #EDR #GBP #I3E #IOG #LBE #MNRG #PET #PMO #PTAL #PVR #RBD #RPT #UJO & #UKOG *


----------



## noirua (7 December 2019)

AIM markets are particularly influenced by very many thousands of Twitter accounts. Often referred to as AIM madness. Most tweets are inherently biased as tweeters hold the shares. Many of those on AIM Twitter accounts are company directors.
Above does not apply to VOX Markets and less so with Justin Waite, both include Podcasts.

*Vox Markets*
https://twitter.com/VOXmarkets

*Vox Markets Podcast*
https://twitter.com/VoxPodcast

*Justin Waite*
https://twitter.com/SharePickers
---
*TOP AIM STOCKS*
https://twitter.com/smallcappick?lang=en

*Topinfo*
https://twitter.com/TopTradersADVFN

*Doc Holiday ©  *
https://twitter.com/DDS_DocHoliday


----------



## noirua (29 December 2019)

LSE:CIHL - Https://www.openpr.com/news/1160066/five-advantages-of-offshore-banking-in-belize.html
https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/l...stment-Holdings-Ltd-Half-year-Report/81411689

Shares closed at 32p 60c Aussie, on a massive yield. Https://masterinvestor.co.uk/evil-diaries/evil-knievil-christmas-present/

In fact goes xd on 2 January 2019.  Dividend is USD0.07/ AUD0.103/ GBP0.054

http://www.cihltd.co/

http://www.cihltd.co/investor-information/press-releases.html


----------



## noirua (25 April 2020)

noirua said:


> LSE:CIHL - Https://www.openpr.com/news/1160066/five-advantages-of-offshore-banking-in-belize.html
> https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/l...stment-Holdings-Ltd-Half-year-Report/81411689
> 
> Shares closed at 32p 60c Aussie, on a massive yield. Https://masterinvestor.co.uk/evil-diaries/evil-knievil-christmas-present/
> ...



CIHL presently trade at around 36p after going xd 5.5p in January. The company's domain has moved to The British Virgin Islands BVI. The shares are very tightly held and movement can be sharp on few trades.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2020)

Today the guys cover the announcement from Open Orphan PLC (AIM:ORPH) Testing of anti-viral for treating COVID-19. Dublin-listed pharma services company Open Orphan has begun testing an anti-viral treatment for COVID-19 through its London-based subsidiary Hvivo.

Tiziana Life Sciences (AIM:TILS and NASDAQ:TLSA) is based around developing treatment from human molecules, Alan goes into more depth about the company. Once the lockdown is lifted we may get a second wave, hopefully we will have a treatment in place.

Bidstack Group (AIM:BIDS) AIM-quoted native in-game advertising company serving the global video games industry across multiple platforms. 

Https://www.share-talk.com/share-talk-tv-with-zak-mir-alan-green-2/#gs.4fvw3q


----------



## noirua (25 April 2020)

AIM markets are particularly known for "PUMPING and DUMPING"
A pump and dump scheme is generally part of a more complex grand plan of market manipulation on the targeted security. The Perpetrators (Usually stock promoters) convince company affiliates and large position non-affiliates to release shares into a free trading status as "Payment" for services for promoting the security. Instead of putting out legitimate information about a company the promoter sends out bogus e-mails (the "Pump") to millions of unsophisticated investors (Sometimes called "Retail Investors") in an attempt to drive the price of the stock and volume to higher points. After they accomplish both, the promoter sells their shares (the "Dump") and the stock price falls like a stone, taking all the duped investors' money with it.

*** In the previous post BIDSTACK AIM:BIDS is loaded with shareholders who pump and dump. Price swings are WILD and you could lose up to 70% of your investment in one or two days. Or indeed gain up to 200%.

OPEN ORPHAN AIM:ORPH is a Covid-19 interested investment and could rise 200% or move sharply in reverse without warning.

TIZIANA LIFE SCIENCES AIM:TILS NASDAQ:TLSA. On AIM the market spread can be as high as 33% or as low as 3% and this widening or narrowing of the spread can be at lightening speed. Trades also in the states on the Pre-Market, Live Trading and After Market. Foreign to America Brokers are usually unable to put trades through on the Pre an After Market and may also not put the TRADE through DIRECT.

News on Tiziana may come in from 5am in America to the close on the After Market at 11pm, over there.

Tiziana are involved in marketing a spray that may or may not work for Covid-19 patients.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2020)

*'Breakthrough' drug that could transform coronavirus fight gets UK trial*
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/breakthrough-drug-could-transform-coronavirus-21968430
Synairgen AIM:SNG https://www.synairgen.com/

*First MFT patient recruited to Synairgen COVID-19 research trial*
https://research.cmft.nhs.uk/news-e...ecruited-to-synairgen-covid-19-research-trial
https://www.nihr.ac.uk/covid-studies/study-detail.htm?entryId=281317
https://twitter.com/mft_research
https://mft.nhs.uk/


----------



## noirua (16 May 2020)

noirua said:


> AIM markets are particularly known for "PUMPING and DUMPING"
> TIZIANA LIFE SCIENCES AIM:TILS NASDAQ:TLSA. On AIM the market spread can be as high as 33% or as low as 3% and this widening or narrowing of the spread can be at lightening speed. Trades also in the states on the Pre-Market, Live Trading and After Market. Foreign to America Brokers are usually unable to put trades through on the Pre an After Market and may also not put the TRADE through DIRECT.
> News on Tiziana may come in from 5am in America to the close on the After Market at 11pm, over there.
> Tiziana are involved in marketing a spray that may or may not work for Covid-19 patients.




Tiziana NASDAQ:TLSA Chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=N^TLSA&p=5&t=1
Tiziana AIM:TILS Chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^TILS&p=5&t=1


----------



## noirua (31 May 2020)

noirua said:


> Tiziana Life Sciences (AIM:TILS and NASDAQ:TLSA) is based around developing treatment from human molecules, Alan goes into more depth about the company. Once the lockdown is lifted we may get a second wave, hopefully we will have a treatment in place.




Charts indicating the performance of Tiziana AIM:TILS Nasdaq:TLSA
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^TILS&p=5&t=1
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=N^TLSA&p=5&t=1


----------



## noirua (11 July 2020)




----------



## noirua (23 September 2020)

Evil Knieval at play: https://masterinvestor.co.uk/evil-diaries/evil-diaries-easy-and-difficult-money/


----------



## noirua (29 November 2020)

Argo Blockchain LSE:ARB


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&width=350&height=200&p=0&t=1&vol=1&dm=2
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&width=350&height=200&p=5&t=1&vol=1&dm=2
		









						Argo Blockchain | Bitcoin Mining & Technology Company
					

Argo Blockchain (NASD:ARBK), is the First Climate Positive Bitcoin Mining & Blockchain Technology Company. A Pioneer in Using Renewable Power & Innovation in Blockchain Technology




					argoblockchain.com
				












						Argo Blockchain mines the crypto vein
					

Deep Dive - Argo Blockchain PLC



					www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk


----------



## Balder (19 December 2020)

noirua said:


> Today the guys cover the announcement from Open Orphan PLC (AIM:ORPH) Testing of anti-viral for treating COVID-19. Dublin-listed pharma services company Open Orphan has begun testing an anti-viral treatment for COVID-19 through its London-based subsidiary Hvivo.
> 
> Https://www.share-talk.com/share-talk-tv-with-zak-mir-alan-green-2/#gs.4fvw3q



So there are a lot of stocks that have risen from the depths and Cathal is quite a smooth talker about Orph, I’ve held them or rather traded them ( as I cashed in the other month) along with a few other of what I’d call Covid bingo plays around the world.

The common theme is a lot are early stage and it’s great to ride them up, some will stay the course others won’t see any real progress. SNG for example provided news yesterday of stage 3 progress and once again had a boost but it’s still a coin toss on success or failure for me. So where is the value linked to Covid plays or general pharma?

Well as you put up a proactive link, I’ll let the new man at the helm of Evgen (EVG) try and convince you, instead of me appearing to out and out pump. Then when you’ve watched and looked at the market cap, decide the value of EVG against these Covid bingo stocks; this is no one trick Covid pony, their SFX-01 is about wider ARDS treatment that will be around long after Covid hysteria is calmed. In fact Sulforaphane has many treatment applications in the pipeline including breast cancer as per the interview.

So is this good value with as per the interview “so many shots on goal” at a market cap of £13m odd amongst all the other sometimes hyped but definitely already inflated Covid pharma stocks? Can’t think of many other little risk, high reward punts out there to compare it against myself.

For disclosure: I’ve bought multiple batches between 7.8 and 11.75, with an average around 10p.


----------



## noirua (26 December 2020)

noirua said:


> Argo Blockchain LSE:ARB
> 
> 
> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&width=350&height=200&p=0&t=1&vol=1&dm=2
> ...






AIM: ARB


----------



## noirua (6 February 2021)

noirua said:


> Argo Blockchain LSE:ARB
> 
> 
> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&width=350&height=200&p=0&t=1&vol=1&dm=2
> ...




Argo Blockchain LSE: ARB is now on the Main Market of the London Stock Exchange. The shares have risen from 3.5p to stand today at 97p.  The shares tend to follow the price of bitcoin and a few other minor coins. Quoted on the LSE but with most assets in Northern Canada.

Live price charts for bitcoin:
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=1&t=24https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=1&t=24


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=9&t=24
		


Live price charts for Argo.
United States:
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NO^ARBKF&p=0&t=24
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NO^ARBKF&p=1&t=24UK LSE: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&p=0&t=24
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&p=1&t=24https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&p=4&t=24


----------



## noirua (16 February 2021)

noirua said:


> Argo Blockchain LSE: ARB is now on the Main Market of the London Stock Exchange. The shares have risen from 3.5p to stand today at 97p.  The shares tend to follow the price of bitcoin and a few other minor coins. Quoted on the LSE but with most assets in Northern Canada.
> 
> Live price charts for bitcoin:
> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=1&t=24https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=1&t=24
> ...



Argo Blockchain LSE:ARB is moving on and has gone from a minnow to an expected quote on the NASDAQ.  Closed at 187p on Monday - now up 52 times from its low point and 23 times from 4 months ago.  US market was closed Monday but at US$2.68 up 46% at the close on Friday.


----------



## noirua (4 March 2021)

noirua said:


> Argo Blockchain LSE:ARB is moving on and has gone from a minnow to an expected quote on the NASDAQ.  Closed at 187p on Monday - now up 52 times from its low point and 23 times from 4 months ago.  US market was closed Monday but at US$2.68 up 46% at the close on Friday.



For once a big winner as ARB now priced at £2.80, up from 3.5p in 10 months.  Yes, an 80 Bagger.


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=9&t=24
		



> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&p=4&t=24


----------



## noirua (14 March 2021)

Alexia Blake, Head of Research & Product Development, Cellular Goods (LSE:CBX) Interview​March 12 2021
A highly volatile cannabis share pumped up to 29p and then dropped back to 9p and now standing at 13p. Backed by former England footballer David Beckham's investment company, DB Ventures.


----------



## noirua (28 March 2021)

THE VICTORIA GOLD JV OPPORTUNITY


			https://miningmaven.com/media/attachments/2020/10/11/victoria-goldfields-report1.pdf


----------



## noirua (28 March 2021)

__





						London Stock Exchange | London Stock Exchange
					

null




					www.londonstockexchange.com


----------



## noirua (10 April 2021)

AIM:UKOG - Basur-3 in Turkey - 23 March 2021
UKOG - Basur-3, Turkey


			Https://www.ukogplc.com/ul/TurkeyB3SiteSlides210321.pdf
		


7 April 2021 LSE RNS


			https://irpages2.equitystory.com/websites/rns_news/English/1100/news-tool---rns---eqs-group.html?article=31756747&company=ukog
		




21 January 2021

HOME UKOG: https://www.ukogplc.com/index.php

PS: Watch out for cash-raising. Trading Halts rarely occur on the London AIM market and news often comes out of the blue.


----------



## noirua (30 May 2021)

Huge helium discovery 'a life-saving find' | University of Oxford
					

A new approach to gas exploration has discovered a huge helium gas field, which could address the increasingly critical shortage of this vital yet rare element.




					www.ox.ac.uk
				







__





						Home - Helium One Global
					






					www.helium-one.com
				







__





						Projects - Helium One Global
					






					www.helium-one.com


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Kavango Resources: LSE: KAV


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Metal Tiger LSE: MTR


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Power Metal LSE: POW


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Red Rock LSE: RRR


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Helium One LSE: HE1


----------



## noirua (9 July 2021)

July 8, 2021 - Catherine McQueen is joined by the CEO of Orosur Mining TSX: OMI  LSE: OMI, Brad George to discuss their recent announcement with Meridian Mining.


----------



## noirua (10 July 2021)

noirua said:


> July 8, 2021 - Catherine McQueen is joined by the CEO of Orosur Mining TSX: OMI  LSE: OMI, Brad George to discuss their recent announcement with Meridian Mining.




*Significant results from these holes include:*

MAP-086 3.90m @ 6.13g/t Au, 17.27g/t Ag, 0.79% Zn

18.72m @ 2.85g/t Au, 2.95g/t Ag, 1.59% Zn

MAP-089 4.3m @ 9.31g/t Au, 5.4g/t Ag, 6.14% Zn

59.55m @ 9.61g/t Au, 6.23g/t Ag, 3.75% Zn

MAP-090 3.1m @ 12.96g/t Au, 2.56g/t Ag, 4.66% Zn

6.05m @ 9.91g/t Au, 1.56g/t Ag, 0.48% Zn

3.70m @ 7.43g/t Au, 1.38g/t Ag, 0.08% Zn

MAP-091 61.75m @ 2.05g/t Au, 3.3g/t Ag, 0.82% Zn









						Orosur Mining Inc (OMI.TSX.L) Colombia Update
					

Orosur Mining Inc - Colombia Update · Assays from nine additional holes · Multiple high-grade gold intersections with associated silver and zinc- including 59.55m @ 9.61g/t Au and 61.75m @




					www.share-talk.com
				




Orosur has an agreement with Newmont Mining NYSE: NEM and Agnico Eagle Mines NYSE:  AEM  who pay for the next 9 years of a 12 year agreement leaving Orosur TSX: OMI LSE: OMI a 25% interest.

Live Charts: 
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^OMI&p=5&t=46
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^OMI&p=0&t=46



			http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=T%5Eomi&p=5&t=1
		



			http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=T%5Eomi&p=0&t=1


----------



## noirua (15 July 2021)

noirua said:


> *Significant results from these holes include:*
> 
> MAP-086 3.90m @ 6.13g/t Au, 17.27g/t Ag, 0.79% Zn
> 
> ...



Orosur Mining 
http://www.orosur.ca I TSX:OMI / AIM:OMI
Turner Pope Webinar, July 14th 2021


			https://brandlive-upload.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/870/documents/htysle3eu7/Orosur_Mining.pdf


----------



## noirua (8 August 2021)

OROSUR MINING LSE: OMI TSX: OMI








						Orosur Mining (TSX:OMI) - Share price, News & Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Should you invest in Orosur Mining (TSX:OMI)? Mediocre balance sheet with weak fundamentals. Last updated 2021/10/01 22:44




					simplywall.st
				




The main interest here is that the giant American Newmont Mining m/c $47 billion has a stake and buy-in agreement together with Agnico. m/c $14.8 billion. Orosur Mining m/c $47 million.




__





						Orosur Mining up 100% on Newmont/Agnico joint venture – Resource World Magazine
					






					resourceworld.com


----------



## noirua (11 August 2021)

AIM: JAY BlueJay


----------



## noirua (11 August 2021)

AIM:JAU USOTC:BLLYF BlueJay

BlueJay live chart in the states: 
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NO^BLLYF&p=0&t=1
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NO^BLLYF&p=4&t=1

BlueJay live chart in London: 


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L%5EJAY&p=0&t=48
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L%5EJAY&p=4&t=48


----------



## noirua (15 August 2021)

noirua said:


> AIM:JAU USOTC:BLLYF BlueJay
> 
> BlueJay live chart in the states:
> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NO^BLLYF&p=0&t=1
> ...





Nb: I have quite a lot of shares in BlueJay Mining.


----------



## divs4ever (15 August 2021)

near a tectonic plate  , and they want to dig big holes ( otherwise those big dollars can't find a profit  ) ??

good luck


----------



## noirua (15 August 2021)

50 years ago, Poseidon made today's WAAAX look waned
					

If you think those darlings of the ASX, the WAAAX stocks, have the most spectacular valuation excesses, how about 80 cents to $280 in a few months? Poseidon was the biggest of all, and we don't learn the lessons.




					www.firstlinks.com.au
				



This is the type I've been looking for. Rose from 80c to $240 a 300 bagger and intraday a 350 bagger. Poseidon NL were eventually taken over by Western Mining themselves taken over later. The same ground is now owned by Poseidon Nickel POS though as a company they are no Western Mining.

Many of these runups are due to what becomes a buying frenzy. Sometimes happens at auctions when everyone appears to want an item and must not miss out. CryptoPunk Mania is a recent frenzy where people join a Crypto Punk club for large sums. The must have mania.








						CryptoPunks NFT bundle goes for $17 million in Christie's auction
					

A lot of 9 CryptoPunks portraits ended up selling for just under $17 million in a Christie’s auction Tuesday evening, marking another substantial moment for NFT art sales. The lot of pixelated portraits were from the collection of the NFT platform’s co-creators Matt Hall and John Watkinson. The...




					techcrunch.com
				




BlueJay may become just that as it is now quoted on the USOTC market where it does not flag up too well. Maybe it will become a must have as a few of the world's richest do not want to miss out and if it goes wrong from their point of view 'who cares'.

Having said all this I'm not a person to follow really as I'm a mega-high-risk investor.  Gained in Central and Southern Pacific some 40 years back. Crashed in 1987 - 1988 and lost everything. Rose from the ashes with St Barbara Mines in 1994. Lost a great deal at the end of the dotcom boom and market decline 2000/2001, 2008/2009 made a fortune in Felix Resources. Lost a lot on Oxus Gold 2015 and UXA Resources. Gained in Univision Engineering 2017.  So if a person doesn't mind crashing and burning financially - big time, then maybe...


----------



## divs4ever (15 August 2021)

i inherited some Poseidon Nickel certificates  ( the famous one ) and i laminated one   and keep it near where i invest  , to remember

 not to be overly greedy

 sure i missed a lot of profit on some stocks ( by rescuing the investment cash early ) but sometimes that reinvested cash has done nicely in it's new home , anyway

  i only started investing in 2011 ( actually VERY late 2010 )  am retired , i have but one chance to get it all mostly right

 so i have to balance risk ( growth to resist inflation ) with reward  ( asset gain  over my remaining years )  , so i am using a LOT of reading history and trying to apply that to what is coming

 good luck everyone

 BTW  i have had my Poseidon Nickel ... PME  bought at 16.5 c  in 2011 to whatever it closed at  on Friday  , but over the last 10 years have sold down 90% of the original holding ( and reinvested it  elsewhere )

 did i make the correct choice , i guess time will tell


----------



## noirua (21 May 2022)

Tajik Embassy in Brussels hosts investment forum to attract FDI in Tajikistan’s economy | Tajikistan News ASIA-Plus
					






					asiaplustj.info
				



A number of cooperation documents were reportedly signed on the sidelines of the investment forum.  Mr. Najibullo Rajabzoda, Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Tajik Aluminum Company (TALCO) and Mr. Andrew Prelea, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) at VAST RESOURCES PLC [LSE AIM market as VAST], signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with a total investment of US$20 million.

Vast Resources is one of the most risky shares on the London AIM market. High was £2.06 (206p) and recent low £0.003 (0.3p) - a fall of 99.84%. - now trading around £0.008 (0.8p). Recently also became muddled up on warrant conversions. There could be a lot of money to be made on this share and equally you could lose everything including your sanity.

Tajic Aluminium Company (TALCO)
Https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tajik_Aluminium_Company
TALCO: Https://www.talco.com.tj/​





						Vast Resources plc – Mining And Resource Development
					






					www.vastplc.com
				




The TALCO plant in Tursunzoda


----------



## noirua (20 August 2022)

AIM shares: how the 2021 IPOs have fared so far
					

Our award-winning AIM writer reflects on a bumper year for new admissions to the junior market, and names the winners and losers in performance terms.




					www.ii.co.uk


----------



## noirua (20 August 2022)

noirua said:


> For once a big winner as ARB now priced at £2.80, up from 3.5p in 10 months.  Yes, an 80 Bagger.
> 
> 
> https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=9&t=24



Times can certainly change as Argo Blockchain peaked around £3.30 and since then has gone into reverse and presently at 42p - down 83% and looking highly speculative at this point. A Canadian Bitcoin miner with an added interest in Texas. Unfortunately they were proven to be rather naïve and made several moves on land purchase at too high a price and manoeuvred poorly on electricity and new machines. Probably oversold but Bitcoin's future is a very big factor as they are forced to sell Bitcoin at low prices to payoff loans.


----------



## noirua (3 September 2022)

Two small-cap energy stocks with a “Perfect 10” on TipRanks’ Smart Score Tool
Tipranks
Aug. 29, 2022,
Https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/two-small-cap-energy-stocks-with-a-perfect-10-on-tipranks-smart-score-tool-1031710259
The stock has one buy rating from analyst Charlie Sharp of Canaccord Genuity. Sharp is bullish on the energy and utility sector and has an average return of 70.5% on this stock. The Rockhopper RKH target price is 21.93p, implying an upside of 47.1%.









						Rockhopper Exploration plc Successful arbitration outcome
					

Rockhopper Exploration plc 24 August 2022 24 August 2022 Rockhopper Exploration plc ("Rockhopper" or the "Company"...



					uk.advfn.com
				


   --    Successful arbitration award
   --    Compensation of EUR 190mm
   --    Plus interest at EURIBOR + 4%, compounded annually from 29 January 2016 until time of payment


----------



## noirua (13 September 2022)

noirua said:


> Two small-cap energy stocks with a “Perfect 10” on TipRanks’ Smart Score Tool
> Tipranks
> Aug. 29, 2022,
> Https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/two-small-cap-energy-stocks-with-a-perfect-10-on-tipranks-smart-score-tool-1031710259
> ...



05 Sep, 2022 Canaccord Genuity raises target price on Rockhopper Exploration LSE AIM: RKH
Https://www.pilling.co.uk/home/profiles/news-and-research/external-news/article/?category=broker-recommendations&slug=canaccord-genuity-raises-target-price-on-rockhopper-exploration&story_id=10624136#
"So there are now four key questions. 1) Will Italy seek an annulment; 2) If it does, what is the likelihood of that process succeeding; 3) If the annulment fails, when would Italy settle; 4) How much would be owed to Rockhopper at settlement?" added the analysts.

Grounds of Annulment in ICSID 'The International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes' Awards
Https://jusmundi.com/en/document/wiki/en-grounds-of-annulment-in-icsid-awards

ICSID provides for settlement of disputes by conciliation, arbitration or fact-finding. The ICSID process is designed to take account of the special characteristics of international investment disputes and the parties involved, maintaining a careful balance between the interests of investors and host States.

About ICSID
Https://icsid.worldbank.org/About/ICSID


----------



## noirua (25 September 2022)

High energy prices attract investors back to UK fossil fuel small caps​https://www.ft.com/content/c6c5a378-7563-4a15-adeb-592607130a10
 High energy prices have seen UK small cap fossil fuel companies share prices rising and some seeing rare profits.  The best performing stocks on London’s Aim market are fossil fuel companies, with four involved in UK oil and gas production. The markets do well as the prices rise during Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2022)

Firering Strategic Minerals PLC US$18.6m Investment to Advance Atex to DFS Stage
					

Firering Strategic Minerals PLC 02 November 2022 Firering Strategic Minerals plc / EPIC: FRG / Market: AIM / Sector: Mining 2 November...



					uk.advfn.com
				











						Firering Strategic Minerals PLC - Total Market Solutions
					

Firering Strategic Minerals is achieving critical milestones as it approaches the one year anniversary of its stock market listing.




					total-market-solutions.com
				









 November 2021


----------



## noirua (5 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Two small-cap energy stocks with a “Perfect 10” on TipRanks’ Smart Score Tool
> Tipranks
> Aug. 29, 2022,
> Https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/two-small-cap-energy-stocks-with-a-perfect-10-on-tipranks-smart-score-tool-1031710259
> ...








						Request by Italy for Annulment of ICSID Award, 31 Oct 2022 07:00 | Shares Magazine
					

Shares provides unbiased commentary, ideas, views and news on stocks, funds, pensions and savings. Great investment tools with live data. Free registration.




					www.sharesmagazine.co.uk


----------



## noirua (5 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Request by Italy for Annulment of ICSID Award, 31 Oct 2022 07:00 | Shares Magazine
> 
> 
> Shares provides unbiased commentary, ideas, views and news on stocks, funds, pensions and savings. Great investment tools with live data. Free registration.
> ...











						Evil Diaries: The bloodhound reports - Master Investor
					

Simon Cawkwell, AKA Evil Knievil, with his latest trading and gambling exploits – writing exclusively for Master Investor.




					masterinvestor.co.uk


----------



## noirua (11 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Firering Strategic Minerals PLC US$18.6m Investment to Advance Atex to DFS Stage
> 
> 
> Firering Strategic Minerals PLC 02 November 2022 Firering Strategic Minerals plc / EPIC: FRG / Market: AIM / Sector: Mining 2 November...
> ...




Live chart progress of Firerings Strategic Minerals AIM: FRG


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L%5EFRG&p=4&t=46
		

Target 100p.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2022)

euclid5 - 23 Dec 2022 - 16:24:09 - 235 of 236 Velocity Composites PLC -  LSE: VEL
Based on Cenkos recent BN update:

This equates to a share price of 55p to 101p, which represents 111% to 288% upside versus the current share price.

55p is around £21m market cap and 101p is £42m. Mid range is £32m or 84p
But their TP is based on the EV/Ebita around 6.5 to 11

----------

Website: https://www.velocity-composites.com/

Live share price: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^VEL&p=5&t=46'>
Velocity Composites soars 60% on major US agreement with GKN Aerospace​11:40 GMT Tue 20 Dec 2022
<a href='https://www.proactiveinvestors.co.u...-us-agreement-with-gkn-aerospace-1001755.html' target='window'>https://www.proactiveinvestors.co.u...-us-agreement-with-gkn-aerospace-1001755.html</a>


----------

